# Could I get???



## oakash (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a newbie, just activated a minute ago. And I have a question. I have met some goats, someone we know has nubians and they live near us. I would really like to get two doe pygmy goats. We have a half acre, and we could pen them up in a 30 by 10ish area. I haven't measured it exactly. So here are some questions, would it be alright to get some? 

Are oranges poisonous?

We would let them roam around while we are watching, because I think we have some plants that are poisonous to goats. 

We live in Florida, so it doesn't get too cold, but we have a little shelter, I don't think it is big enough though. What is the smallest shelter two pygmy goats could live in? 

And how much does the food cost?

How much hay would last two pygmys?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

30X 10 isnt ideal nor is it terrible. SOunds like it would do for 2 small goats.

as to oranges - nope not poisonous :greengrin: 

A 6X4 shelter should be adequet size for 2 small goats. even 4X4 would work - just makes it hard if you need to put food and water in there when it rains. 

Food cost depends on your area. Best to call your feed store to find out the cost per bag of goat feed. The average cost here in NJ is 13-15.00 for a 50lb bag. THat should last you at least a month or longer with only 2 none bred does. 

as to hay -- depends on how much you get how long it will last. 

Figure on a bale a week could be more could be less, just depends on how cold it is (I always feed more in the cold) and how much you feed them.


----------



## oakash (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks! 

Here are some more questions....

1. Grooming/nail clipping? I have read on here about that and need to know some things about it. How much do clippers cost, how many times a month do you clip them, and how hard is it? 

2. I have a dog, she is medium sized, lazy, but she does like to chase things. I am thinking if we introduce them it won't be so bad. She learned not to chase our chicken after a while, but she still chases the cat. She never bites, only pretends to so the cat will start running. Would she be a problem? 

I have some more, just can't think of them all yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are no real grooming needs -- but some goats love ot be brushed.

as to hoof trimming - no it isnt hard. Trimmers are anywhere from 13.00-20.00 online. But try your local feed store, they may have some. 

I have a dog like that - chases anything that runs. IF the goats grow up around the dog they wont fear it and therefore not run


----------



## oakash (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks again. 

Here are some more questions, I just keep on thinking up some. 

1. How hard is it to find a good breeder near you? 

2. Is it possible for you to get the kids while they are still being bottle fed so you can bond to them easier? 

3. Is it bad for a goat to be shipped? Or do they not care to much?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if you are looking for a specific breed put that in a good search with your state and see what comes up. Try also www.goatfinder.com and there is a site duhgoatman I think it is.

Some breeders will sell a baby on the bottle others wont. Be sure to ask this if it is what you are desiring.

Shipping can be stressful but the shipper usually is a longtime breeder and will do all they can to ensure the goat is healthy and happy when arriving at your place, if it is either by plane or by truck.


----------



## oakash (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks again, I think I am done for now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oakash said:


> Thanks again, I think I am done for now


never feel embarrassed about asking questions -- thats the major way we learn something.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

And when you ask your not the only one learning. I keep a note book full of notes that other people have asked and I have learned right along with them


----------



## oakash (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? Thats cool, and its a good idea. Huhhh....

Its so different for me because I know a good deal about dogs, goats are a whole 'other thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely ask all the questions you want to...as Shelly said, there are many members as well as visitors that learn with those asked questions.
With goats, there is ALWAYS something new to learn. :wink:


----------

